# Difficulty Choosing Roof Color - Please Help



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

Out of those options, Desert Tan.....just my humble opinion.....


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

I agree with AG ......


----------



## Woodenfish (Jul 12, 2012)

You can upload a photo of your home and play around with different shingle colors on the Owens Corning website. Their designer color collections are great and can really help you pull a lot of your color elements together. Check a local supply for shingle sample boards that you can take home for final thoughts on color.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I can see where this would be a difficult decision. You have quite a few design elements going on. Vertical siding in front, some brick, and then horizontal siding on the sides. It's a matter of what you want to see "pop". You have great landscaping.........so perhaps you want the roof to be more neutral so as to spotlight the plant growth. The brick in front is kind of an eye catcher that leaves a gaping hole in front there. Perhaps painting it the color of the rest of the house would make your house look bigger. I'm more inclined to go with the Tamko weathered wood.........it will make your house stand out against your neighbors and be more neutral so you can give your house more curb appeal. Just an opinion though.


----------



## ChitterChatter (May 24, 2012)

*How's This Mock-Up?*

OK, I spent a lot of time trying different combinations of roof colors, styles and trim colors.

So far I think this looks the best: Desert Tan roof, changed the trim around the brick and different color on the storm door. I know the white door stands out a little too much, but I'm not looking to change that right now since I spent almost $3,000 on the door and installation a few years ago (I know it sounds like a lot, but there's a lot of stained glass and gold etching behind the wreath).

What do you think?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Looks pretty good!


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I see an opening skylight, must get warm upstairs in the summer; http://www.professionalroofing.net/archives/past/mar02/feature2.asp

Gary


----------



## Hopemsu (Feb 6, 2013)

Tamko colors are very misleading on their website, and their samples. I have to tell so many people that are led to believe "weathered wood" is mostly a brown color.. It is NOT. Weathered wood is a gray with slight, slight hints of brown. You will really only see brown when it rains or right around sunset. But in the middle of the day, weathered wood is gray on steroids..
If you are looking for a brown tamko, don't go for weathered wood. Try rustic slate.


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

I would always go with a neutral like light Gray. I went with Pewter and Certainteed Landmark Shingles. With Gray, you can paint your shutters any color you want and it will change the appearance of your house. Some colors place your roof as being done in a specific period. Like the name Jennifer.

Gray does not do that. Nor does it show Black Algae like the lighter colors. AR is only good for a few years.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Seeing how this is an old thread...I'm assuming the OP already has the roof done.....


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

Certainteed landmark mission brown OR a OC duration shingle. They have the best looking shadow lines on the market.


----------



## Hopemsu (Feb 6, 2013)

Indeed, I'm sure the roof is done..

I'm just making it viral that weathered wood is a blend of grays with less than 10 percent brown mixed in. There is a lot of confusion as to the true look of weathered wood arch shingles...


----------

